# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  Does your family know about your mental health issues?

## Fizzy Doom

The first step to any of the awareness would be to let our families in what we are struggling with. They might be able to relate or help us fight with the change. 

1) Does your family know you have mental health issues/ Anxiety issues? (if not why?)
2) How did they take the news?
3) Any advice for people who want to tell their families?

----------


## Otherside

Yes, my family know about my issues. I was 12 when I was DX'ed with anxiety, so there was no choice but for the pdoc to tell them.
They didn't take it well, and I was only taken to get help because the school persuaded them to. My mother in particular couldn't understand, as she was so outgoing at my age and thought I was just slightly shy, attention seeking, and needed to try harder. It hurt when I found out later she'd been suffering from postpartum depression-and she'd had a mental illness, and thought that when I was DX'ed with one, refused to accept it. 
Now with depression-originally, my mother thought she could "shock me out of it" or that if she had enough of a go at me, I'd "snap out of it". I began to snap back at her, scream at her more. Still do. They began to get frightened that I'd suddenly become angry. I was in the end, diagnosed with bipolar.

I know what advise to give people who want to tell there families. This probably wasn't the post you were looking for. Sorry.

----------


## L

1) Does your family know you have mental health issues/ Anxiety issues? (if not why?)

No - I have never told them but they know I have issues. When I was about 16 mum found a letter from my friend that she write after I told her I wanted to complete suicide but never questioned me on it. They are too embarrassed to talk about this kind of thing unless alcohol is involved. I wasn't diagnosed with anxiety until I was 19 and living in the city so I was able to get help on my own. Then I wasn't diagnosed with depression until I was 20 and was able to get help in college - without anyone else knowing - though I am pretty sure mum has found my poetry and seen my anti depressants. Also they have been the route of most of my difficulties so how could I tell them this.

2) How did they take the news?

I don't know - If they know, which I am sure they do, they just ignored everything.

3) Any advice for people who want to tell their families?

If you know they will accept it will go ahead and tell them. Tell them your plan and how they can support you! Really I am not too sure, but I feel you are very brave for doing so. Good luck.

----------


## WintersTale

Yes, they are fully aware of it, although I know they don't understand.

----------


## whiteman

1) Does your family know you have mental health issues/ Anxiety issues? (if not why?)

Yes my mom had social anxiety(she ate her lunch in the bathroom at school) After years of forced exposure(work, ect) she overcame her SA, and GAD. I had the same issues growing up, but I thought something was physically wrong with me. I didn't think I was mentally ill. My Dad knows some how. Somebody must've told him, and unbelievably he is supportive. I still can't believe it-lol I was a good athlete growing up, but I got hurt when I was 16 and I never was the same. As a result, I was a major disapointment to him and he basically sent me to live with my mom and he didn't really want anything to do with me for a long time.

2) How did they take the news?

My mom understands SA. I don't think my dad does, but he is supportive.

3) Any advice for people who want to tell their families?

IDK I never came out of the closet, so to speek, with my SA. It just happened organically. So I don't have any advice I can give to anyone on this question.

----------


## Antidote

They know. They initially reacted by trivialising it, then later on implied / said I was a coward. I don't discuss my mental health with them anymore, they deserve to be left in the dark.

----------


## Misssy

Actually my family is quite abusive and they don't really give a crap. I see no point in telling them anything. They are preoccupied with their dog's bowel movements.

My experience is similar to Antidote's, they would trivialize it, tell me that it's not their problem and they don't care....or tell me to go see a therapist. Not even just trivalize it but tell me how I should be able to cope with everything on my own...


It's better to keep it to myself. 

I'm hoping that they have heart attacks soon or get into a car accident. I would like to see them go through some hardship for once. But actually they are preparing to have a whole bunch of expensive vacations now that they both will be retired. 

Both me and my brother have emotional problems, I think it's really the left over result of having white trash parents that never tried to be real parents. 

It's all kind of a "too bad for you, your life sucks" situation. Hence the reason for talking to a therapist.

----------

